# CC Launch Control? possible?



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Okay so i'm at the dealer finishing up some service things, and an advisor comes by and compliments my car, nice wheels, gold coast, etc. We end up talking about APR stage 1 and whether the dealer would flash it on for me, he said no of course but then he says, " The only things we can flash on are the GTIs Launch control program, and some simple VAG coding"..... WHAT? Launch Control?:what:

First things I asked was how, when, and how much. He said just about an hours labor worth. and that they do it by taking a GTIs Launch Control Program CD, and adding it to the ecu. He said his tech that does it wasnt there but that I could bring it in when he is and it would be done on the spot.

So.... Is he just totally BSing me, or is it really possible? Something in my gut tells me its not, but they know more than I do. If it is, im gonna be running through tires like crazy!! What do you guys think? I hate to have to take it in again, and then cant do anything.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

well my MKV R32 had launch control. didnt think the GTI's had it.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Yea the new 2010 GTIs have the Launch Control.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

rabbit07 said:


> well my MKV R32 had launch control. didnt think the GTI's had it.


07 and up GTIs have LC (early 07s need it enabled via flash) and some report that certain 06's will take the flash as well. 

My wife's 08 had it already enabled upon delivery.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

assuming this is for auto trans cars?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

piperpilot964 said:


> assuming this is for auto trans cars?


yes DSG... 6sp: you're your own Launch Control


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dats what I figured


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

You might be able to get it if you get your DSG software reflashed by APR.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Haaaa, LOL*



Boosted2003! said:


> You might be able to get it if you get your DSG software reflashed by APR.


A Much Better Mechanical Differential - would the Ticket . It should be an Option or part of a Sport Pack.

:beer:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

EngTech1 said:


> A Much Better Mechanical Differential - would the Ticket . It should be an Option or part of a Sport Pack.
> 
> :beer:



Agreed.. Even Civic Si's get LSD's. LOL


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boosted2003! said:


> Agreed.. Even Civic Si's get LSD's. LOL


Oh, but let's count the things that the GTI (and CC, etc)has that the Si does not....


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

silverA4quattro said:


> Oh, but let's count the things that the GTI (and CC, etc)has that the Si does not....


I'll start: A design that came from people who do not smoke crack for breakfast, brunch, elevenzees, lunch, supper, dinner...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to bump an extremely old thread, but did anybody ever try getting this done?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sorry to bump an extremely old thread, but did anybody ever try getting this done?


Try this: Autohold off, Seatbelt on, DSG in sport mode, foot on brake... Turn ESP off, then on with a push of the button. With brake still on, press and hold ESP for approx. 5 seconds, ESP should now be permanently off and your E-Brake light should be on. Continue to hold brake, rev to 3k... Release. 


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have always wondered if you could _actually_ do this with a 'stock' CC, given that it's a software/flashable option for the GTIs.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Try this: Autohold off, Seatbelt on, DSG in sport mode, foot on brake... Turn ESP off, then on with a push of the button. With brake still on, press and hold ESP for approx. 5 seconds, ESP should now be permanently off and your E-Brake light should be on. Continue to hold brake, rev to 3k... Release.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


Tried the steps exactly as you mentioned and had no luck. Car just bogs around 1.5k RPM


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Daze513 said:


> Tried the steps exactly as you mentioned and had no luck. Car just bogs around 1.5k RPM


Hmmmm. .. Worked for me, although I did mess with a bunch of VAG-com settings. Last I checked, my ECU was coded as a hatchback...


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Hmm that's weird. May grab a vagcom and start looking around. Any specific things you remember to change?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

There's software for dsg from apr? :3


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

Epence said:


> There's software for dsg from apr? :3


No, APR handles the ECU not the TCU. There are companies out there that do DSG TCU remaps such as HPA and Evolution motorsports. Not sure on the applications to the CC but enough money will get you what you want.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Hmmmm. .. Worked for me, although I did mess with a bunch of VAG-com settings. Last I checked, my ECU was coded as a hatchback...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


Is there a possibility you can pull your "advanced ID" readout from module 2 (TCU) just want to see the specs on your tranny. Been going through trying to get LC on my Audi and turns out is a software variation from the factory the 2011s got but the 2010s are SOL. Here is the readout from my CC:


Tuesday,19,April,2011,21:39:15:58448
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Address 02: Auto Trans
Control Module Part Number: 02E 300 053 A
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG AG6 511 2106
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
VCID: 132EA0274BE5

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 00000912041358
Identification: TFK-030
Revision: 51112
Date: 04.12.09
Manufacturer number: 1358
Test stand number: 8501
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 2
Successful Attempts: 2
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 05311
Flash Date: 00.14.00
Software
000N 
Misc.
Hardware number: 02E 927 770 AL
Lot Number: F10
Type Lock: 0003
VCDS Info:
Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl


Thanks,
J


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would love to have launch control!!


----------

